# CURRENTLY, my first Illusione.!!



## Güero

This is my first Illusione Cigar.!! So far so good, shout out to Lench from Good Karma Cigars in Amarillo, Tx. Greaaat Thursday to everyone


----------



## smokin_dad

Looking good! Still waiting to try my first one!


----------



## HWiebe

Wait till you try the 888 candela!


----------



## Wallbright

I love Illusione cigars. Really been digging the Epernay and MK recently but you can't go wrong with the Ultra line.


----------



## Güero

Hekthor I'm gonna look for the 888 cadela at my local shops.!!


----------



## Güero

Wallbright said:


> I love Illusione cigars. Really been digging the Epernay and MK recently but you can't go wrong with the Ultra line.


It was a great cigar overall..I did have to touch up the burn once but other than that it was not a bad first experience. I'll be picking up more of these on my next visit to the shop, aswell as some Epernays. I've heard good things and a couple recommendations.


----------



## mpls

I also love a good Illusione. The ultra is by far the strongest in the lineup, but I like em all...


----------



## Cigar Noob

Not easing into the Illusione lines are ya? Wow. Ultra is very flavorful but can be a bit intense with the nicotine. If you want some a bit less full bodied check out the Epernay and the candelas are a great recommendation as well if you want something different. It is my favorite NC brand, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Cypress

What kind of flavors did you pick up. I havent had that one and might be interested if i see one at the shop.


----------



## Güero

Cypress said:


> What kind of flavors did you pick up. I havent had that one and might be interested if i see one at the shop.


You'd be interested if you like a cigar that is full in both body and strength. I'm not a pro at detecting flavors but dark chocolate and dark coffee are just so bold in this cigar. Also, I detected some peppery notes and a bunch of leather. This stick did leave me a dry mouth so I'd recommend you pair it with a drink, I did just water so that i can get more accurate flavors. I sometimes like mild cigars and sometimes full and this one will definitely be considered when I look for a strong stogie.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Cypress said:


> What kind of flavors did you pick up. I havent had that one and might be interested if i see one at the shop.


I assume the ultra line is based of the MK ultra which was the original blend for the MK but it was too intense so they toned it down prior to release. Then they released the MK ultra (original blend) this year and then came out with this entire box pressed Ultra line.

I suck at deciphering flavors so I'm going to just say delicious. Can overwhelm the senses but if you sip on it, retrohale gingerly, and treat it well... it will love you long time. Every Illusione is worthy of a try IMO and I recommend anyone into a flavorful yet balanced Nicaraguan give them a try as well. Dive right in!

It has a Corojo wrapper so if have a few cigars you already enjoy that use that wrapper, you will be in for a treat.


----------



## Adam

HWiebe said:


> Wait till you try the 888 candela!


Or the Holy Lance Candela! Or the CG:4! Or the MJ:12!

And this will sound weird, but the couple 88's I had tasted like hot buttery movie popcorn to me... I know, weird...


----------



## Mauiraindakine

I know this is a fairly old post but any one direct me to finding these and where to get a decent deal?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Adam said:


> Or the Holy Lance Candela! Or the CG:4! Or the MJ:12!
> 
> And this will sound weird, but the couple 88's I had tasted like hot buttery movie popcorn to me... I know, weird...


I am happy that someone else for that flavor as well. I thought I was crazy. But it was still delicious.


----------



## jpalamar

I bought one at CI. Was really good. I plan to buy more.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione makes some great sticks!


----------

